# Mina Rd/St Werburghs Street Festival



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2009)

I've heard this has been cancelled? But then I heard its back on. NOW I'VE HEARD ITS BEEN CANCELLED AGAIN 

What the hell am I meant to do this weekend now hey? Why is it cancelled? Rubbish  This is a wicked little festie man 

Any ideas for a nice day out getting drunk and chilling to some music in Bristol this weekend?


----------



## Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

There's something on at the City Farm, with music and stuff on Saturday - is that what you mean? It's £5 to get in.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats the fella, its on then. Sweet


----------



## breasticles (Jun 12, 2009)

i read that it was free to get in and they were asking for donations? i think i saw that on the poster, even.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2009)

It definitely says £5 for adults on the Facebook group.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/event.php?eid=108030015784


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2009)

It was a fiver when I went last year. Oh and it's more of a fete than a festie or carnival. It's nice, but people calling it 'St Werburgh's carnival' are totally setting themselves up for a fall

I did get a nice hat there though. And there were some cool people playing the tetris theme with trombones late at night, they were all dressed in pink. It was well good.


----------

